# Before and after pic thread.



## DTA (Dec 4, 2014)

Upload your before and afters.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

My last cut - 14 stone 13.5 pounds down to 12 stone 12.5 pounds. 29 pounds difference.

i got no pics from 4 years or so ago but I was 8 stone back then haha.


----------



## JUICE1 (Jan 28, 2016)

Lightings a bit s**t in the after but this was Dec 2016 - April 2017.










Quite happy with back development but arms barely changed been working on them a lot more since.


----------



## DTA (Dec 4, 2014)

Ross1991 said:


> My last cut - 14 stone 13.5 pounds down to 12 stone 12.5 pounds. 29 pounds difference.
> 
> i got no pics from 4 years or so ago but I was 8 stone back then haha.
> 
> ...


 You made some serious gains. Your diet clean as fuk?


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

DTA said:


> You made some serious gains. Your diet clean as fuk?


 Is at the moment I'm not dirty bulking anymore it serves no benefit really. Cruising now until mid September try find my maintenance cals again then get ready for a lean bulk :thumb


----------



## DTA (Dec 4, 2014)

JUICE1 said:


> Lightings a bit s**t in the after but this was Dec 2016 - April 2017.
> 
> 
> 
> Quite happy with back development but arms barely changed been working on them a lot more since.


 Don't worry bout the lighting I made mine black and white cause only the Internet lol. Good gains tho can see the progress. My arms got stuck at 16's for like two years would not grow and I was training them crazy hard.

Then after talking to some bloke I stoped training arms for a few months then my arms gained an inch lol.


----------



## DTA (Dec 4, 2014)

Ross1991 said:


> Is at the moment I'm not dirty bulking anymore it serves no benefit really. Cruising now until mid September try find my maintenance cals again then get ready for a lean bulk :thumb


 All trial and error trying figure it all out but once we do we can become freaks :thumb


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

DTA said:


> Upload your before and afters.
> 
> View attachment 143808


 And just as handsome at 28.


----------



## DTA (Dec 4, 2014)

UK2USA said:


> And just as handsome at 28.


 Thanks babe


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

PanamaPower said:


> View attachment 143811
> Starting cut - May 11
> 
> 
> ...


 What was your approach to this?


----------



## Fadi (Dec 14, 2010)

Ross1991 said:


> My last cut - 14 stone 13.5 pounds down to 12 stone 12.5 pounds. 29 pounds difference.
> 
> i got no pics from 4 years or so ago but I was 8 stone back then haha.
> 
> ...


 What a shame pro bodybuilders these days are failing miserably to achieve a flat midsection like yours Champion..., irrespective of the reason behind it...

You take me back to the 70s and I admire that in your physique.

All power to you and well done on a truly inspiring effort Sir.

Fadi.


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

View attachment 142826










^Sept 2016^


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

19, 5'11 and 8.5 stone > 21 and about 15


----------



## DTA (Dec 4, 2014)

Sparkey said:


> View attachment 137970
> 
> 
> View attachment 142826
> ...


 Yoooooo sparky made crazy changes


----------



## JUICE1 (Jan 28, 2016)

Sparkey said:


> <grammarly-extension class="_1KJtL" style="position: absolute; top: -1px; left: -2px; pointer-events: none;">
> 
> </grammarly-extension>
> On 7/14/2017 at 11:27 AM, Sparkey said:
> ...


 Wow great progress. Face gains are legit as well lol.


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

Sparkey said:


> View attachment 137970
> 
> 
> View attachment 142826
> ...


 Has to be one of the best transformation ever on uk-m mate.


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

PanamaPower said:


> This is my first cut, so I'm experimenting with a calorie deficit of roughly 800 kcals/day, ONLY drinking water or protein mixed in water, and 25 minutes of cardio twice a week.(try to hold steady heart rate at 150-160 bpm for the entire time.)


 The deficit is 800 cals below maintenance? Or your total daily Cal intake was 800 a day? And only "food" computed was protein drinks?


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

JUICE1 said:


> Wow great progress. Face gains are legit as well lol.


 Thanks for the car tax allowance you've linked in the text lol.

It's nickname is 'death face' among the bodybuilding world, adds about 10 years to you in a matter of weeks.

Face is one of the first places I lose fat from, proper annoying cos if I see someone and have a coat or jacket on thats the only part of me they see, usually ask me 'you ok mate' 'not ill are you', then go on to tell the wife, 'he's lost too much weight' blah blah blah.


----------



## JUICE1 (Jan 28, 2016)

Sparkey said:


> Thanks for the car tax allowance you've linked in the text lol.
> 
> It's nickname is 'death face' among the bodybuilding world, adds about 10 years to you in a matter of weeks.
> 
> Face is one of the first places I lose fat from, proper annoying cos if I see someone and have a coat or jacket on thats the only part of me they see, usually ask me 'you ok mate' 'not ill are you', then go on to tell the wife, 'he's lost too much weight' blah blah blah.


 Lmao not sure how that happened. Glad that's what was on my clipboard, that could have been much worse haha.

I think your face looks better mate might look older but look more masculine. Often when people say you've lost too much weight they're just jealous because you're not skinny fat like the average man imo.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Just started gym after long break


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

2 years later


----------



## sean m (Sep 20, 2015)

Are there any old (50ish) natty before /after looking for inspiration. And how the hell do you get the skin to snap back


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

sean m said:


> Are there any old (50ish) natty before /after looking for inspiration. And how the hell do you get the skin to snap back


 Take it off, give it to my Missus, she'll throw it in the wash - guaranteed to shrink mate, happens to all my fcuking clothes!

Other than surgery, no real way mate, it loses its elasticity over time, sadly. You and me sound like we're in the same boat mate.


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

I reckon I was about 20 years old here, definitely over 18 and under 21 anyway.










24-25 years old in the pictures below.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)




----------



## Jack of blades (Apr 2, 2017)

DTA said:


> Upload your before and afters.
> 
> View attachment 143808


 I like your face mate


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

sean m said:


> Are there any old (50ish) natty before /after looking for inspiration. And how the hell do you get the skin to snap back


 I,m 45.


----------



## doopy (Jun 2, 2017)

DLTBB said:


> I reckon I was about 20 years old here, definitely over 18 and under 21 anyway.
> 
> 24-25 years old in the pictures below.


 you are aesthetic as fuk mate good job


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

doopy said:


> you are aesthetic as fuk mate good job


 Cheers lad.


----------



## Tonynico (Jun 2, 2017)

March 2016 70kg to now 86kg


----------



## DTA (Dec 4, 2014)

Jack of blades said:


> I like your face mate


 My mum says I'm handsome so fuk u


----------



## DTA (Dec 4, 2014)

Tonynico said:


> March 2016 70kg to now 86kg
> 
> View attachment 143824
> 
> ...


 Made good gains. Random posing tho lol


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

sean m said:


> Are there any old (50ish) natty before /after looking for inspiration. And how the hell do you get the skin to snap back


 47 years old

1) End Aug 2014

2) 2015

3) 2015

4) 2016.... 16 stone 7 Lbs

Still a little way from where I want to be in 2017 I have not taken any pics this year yet. Current 16 stone dead.


----------



## Tonynico (Jun 2, 2017)

DTA said:


> Made good gains. Random posing tho lol


 Thank you mate and ha I know they f**ked up


----------



## DTA (Dec 4, 2014)

DLTBB said:


> I reckon I was about 20 years old here, definitely over 18 and under 21 anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 24-25 years old in the pictures below.


 Your in the lead so far. Crazy gains breh


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Sparkey said:


> View attachment 137970
> 
> 
> View attachment 142826
> ...


 Mother ****er! Best transformation on earth, never mind uk-m!


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

14 stone 5 fat c**t at a wedding in March.

11 stone 11 skinny c**t today.

Poor pics to be fair but hey ho.


----------



## JUICE1 (Jan 28, 2016)

sen said:


> 14 stone 5 fat c**t at a wedding in March.
> 
> 11 stone 11 skinny c**t today.
> 
> ...


 How tall are you mate?


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

JUICE1 said:


> How tall are you mate?


 5ft 8 3/4 last time I got arrested!


----------



## JUICE1 (Jan 28, 2016)

sen said:


> 5ft 8 3/4 last time I got arrested!


 Haha ok I'm slightly shorter just trying to get an idea of how much I might need to weigh to get that lean. I'm yet to see abs in my entire journey so far which is pretty annoying. I seem to hold all my fat on my stomach coupled with loose skin from when I was a chubby teenager.

Hoping I'll see them at the end of this summer transformation comp. :thumb


----------



## SimpleLimit (Aug 13, 2016)

DLTBB said:


> I reckon I was about 20 years old here, definitely over 18 and under 21 anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 24-25 years old in the pictures below.


 Fcking hell dude,

Looking like a beast, would s**t myself if you ever looked my way


----------



## DTA (Dec 4, 2014)

SimpleLimit said:


> Fcking hell dude,
> 
> Looking like a beast, would s**t myself if you ever looked my way


 Lol manup


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

SimpleLimit said:


> Fcking hell dude,
> 
> Looking like a beast, would s**t myself if you ever looked my way


 Lol, don't be daft. Having some muscle and looking after yourself doesn't mean you're going to want to fight people!


----------



## Nara (Mar 29, 2014)




----------



## Will2309 (Jan 15, 2012)

PanamaPower said:


> View attachment 143811
> Starting cut - May 11
> 
> 
> ...


 Was drugs involved or are you natty??

Good work though pal


----------



## Jack of blades (Apr 2, 2017)

I would post mine but I don't have any pictures of me before I lifted weights lol


----------



## jjtreml (Dec 13, 2016)




----------



## DTA (Dec 4, 2014)

Jack of blades said:


> I would post mine but I don't have any pictures of me before I lifted weights lol


 You lyin motha fuka


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

This pic is the pic I took just as I was about to start training, 7 years ago









Fast forward 7 years.....









And this was my first competition 6 years ago









And these are from comps in May this year


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Keeks said:


> This pic is the pic I took just as I was about to start training, 7 years ago
> 
> View attachment 143838
> 
> ...


 Jesus wept. Shredded out your mind on 2nd row of pics!

Is it me or does anyone else think white people look miles more grainy pre tan?

You see the pro bodybuilders looking like sand before they tan then look kinda smooth once tanned.


----------



## SimpleLimit (Aug 13, 2016)

DLTBB said:


> Lol, don't be daft. Having some muscle and looking after yourself doesn't mean you're going to want to fight people!


 Doesn't matter if you would fight me or not, would still be shitting bricks


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

sen said:


> Jesus wept. Shredded out your mind on 2nd row of pics!
> 
> Is it me or does anyone else think white people look miles more grainy pre tan?
> 
> You see the pro bodybuilders looking like sand before they tan then look kinda smooth once tanned.


 Agreed, they look miles better before tanning. They look at their best a few days before competing while they're in the gym IMO.


----------



## Jack of blades (Apr 2, 2017)

DTA said:


> You lyin motha fuka


 I ain't lying I don't like having my picture taken lol


----------



## JAtkinson (May 18, 2014)

DLTBB said:


> I reckon I was about 20 years old here, definitely over 18 and under 21 anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Unreal mate


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

What motivates you guys though?

I'll be totally honest, the last couple of years at work have been great for me and I've earned more money than I could ever have imagined in the same job, something just clicked and off i went. Since that happened gym has taken a massive back seat, I've just not been that fussed as I've had success in my work and that has satisfied me.

Now this isn't a dig but with some of you do you use gym as something that you know you can be successful at and use it to gain respect and fulfilment that way as it's maybe lacking in other areas of your life that you can't control as much?


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Smitch said:


> What motivates you guys though?
> 
> I'll be totally honest, the last couple of years at work have been great for me and I've earned more money than I could ever have imagined in the same job, something just clicked and off i went. Since that happened gym has taken a massive back seat, I've just not been that fussed as I've had success in my work and that has satisfied me.
> 
> Now this isn't a dig but with some of you do you use gym as something that you know you can be successful at and use it to gain respect and fulfilment that way as it's maybe lacking in other areas of your life that you can't control as much?


 Just vanity for me and fill in some time haha


----------



## JUICE1 (Jan 28, 2016)

Smitch said:


> What motivates you guys though?
> 
> I'll be totally honest, the last couple of years at work have been great for me and I've earned more money than I could ever have imagined in the same job, something just clicked and off i went. Since that happened gym has taken a massive back seat, I've just not been that fussed as I've had success in my work and that has satisfied me.
> 
> Now this isn't a dig but with some of you do you use gym as something that you know you can be successful at and use it to gain respect and fulfilment that way as it's maybe lacking in other areas of your life that you can't control as much?


 My only reason initially was to look better for the girlies but since then I've found improving my body has just generally improved my confidence a lot. Achieving one thing helps you achieve other things..

I've noticed that if I take my foot off the gym I also take my foot off at work.. I think the effort you put into one discipline transfers over to other areas of your life. Sometimes when I'm about to hit the gym I'll tell myself basically "how hard I work in this session is going to be a reflection of how hard I'm going to work at my job tomorrow, or how focused I'll be at that date I've got to tonight". It's like a catalyst for me to do other positive things because in the gym you really do get out what you put in, which is the same as most things in life. The harder you work the more rewarded you will be.

I say all this but I still put nowhere near 100% effort into the gym. It's a constant battle for me to try and get more and more disciplined, however joining the gym 2.5-3 years ago coincides with tripling my earnings and I'm not saying that's totally down to the gym I'm just saying that it's a good way to teach you about discipline and hard work. If you don't apply those things to the gym your results will be s**t and the same rule applies for all areas of life.

Rambling lol.


----------



## 72670 (Sep 17, 2016)

Sparkey said:


> View attachment 137970
> 
> 
> View attachment 142826
> ...


 Your September picture looks like you've photo shopped your head on someone elses body. Nice weight loss tho


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

DLTBB said:


> Agreed, they look miles better before tanning. They look at their best a few days before competing while they're in the gym IMO.


 Perfect example. Although he's not white.


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

JUICE1 said:


> My only reason initially was to look better for the girlies but since then I've found improving my body has just generally improved my confidence a lot. Achieving one thing helps you achieve other things..
> 
> I've noticed that if I take my foot off the gym I also take my foot off at work.. I think the effort you put into one discipline transfers over to other areas of your life. Sometimes when I'm about to hit the gym I'll tell myself basically "how hard I work in this session is going to be a reflection of how hard I'm going to work at my job tomorrow, or how focused I'll be at that date I've got to tonight". It's like a catalyst for me to do other positive things because in the gym you really do get out what you put in, which is the same as most things in life. The harder you work the more rewarded you will be.
> 
> ...


 You're not rambling at all mate, I'm the same. I've had two weeks off from the gym and have definitely felt less productive at work and in general day to day life. I'm going to bed later but still getting up early which is making me fatigued, my eating eating has taken a massive nosedive as I haven't adhered to my usual structure. So there are the two most fundamental aspects of feeling good waaay off-kilter, sleep and food.

Being productive gives you a sense of purpose, generally elevates your mood and as you've already said; bleeds over into other aspects of your life. It also increases dopamine the natural way when you get sh*t done, instead of getting an easy hit from.. I dunno, watching porn or getting 'likes' on social media, stuff like that. Reminds me of an article that Henry Rollins wrote called The Iron. I tend to read it when I'm feeling lazy or coming off of a break

"Time spent away from the Iron makes my mind degenerate."

http://www.oldtimestrongman.com/strength-articles/iron-henry-rollins


----------



## JAtkinson (May 18, 2014)

Ares said:


> You're not rambling at all mate, I'm the same. I've had two weeks off from the gym and have definitely felt less productive at work and in general day to day life. I'm going to bed later but still getting up early which is making me fatigued, my eating eating has taken a massive nosedive as I haven't adhered to my usual structure. So there are the two most fundamental aspects of feeling good waaay off-kilter, sleep and food.
> 
> Being productive gives you a sense of purpose, generally elevates your mood and as you've already said; bleeds over into other aspects of your life. It also increases dopamine the natural way when you get sh*t done, instead of getting an easy hit from.. I dunno, watching porn or getting 'likes' on social media, stuff like that. Reminds me of an article that Henry Rollins wrote called The Iron. I tend to read it when I'm feeling lazy or coming off of a break
> 
> ...


 Mr P sounds like the PE teacher in your school that everyone thinks is a nonce....

Good read though


----------



## TinTin10 (Nov 22, 2016)

Dec 2016:

View attachment DSCN0692.JPG


About a week ago:









Still look nothing compared to some of the pictures on here but happy to have shifted the weight, if only for health reasons.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

TinTin10 said:


> Dec 2016:
> 
> View attachment 143856
> 
> ...


 That's some serious transformation mate keep at it


----------



## JUICE1 (Jan 28, 2016)

TinTin10 said:


> Dec 2016:
> 
> View attachment 143856
> 
> ...


 Really good progress in the time frame, keep going brother!


----------



## BioSynth (Sep 17, 2014)

22 years old - 60kg fast forward 9 years and 25kg of mass now 31 and 85kg and bulking well. Very sporadic training with the addition of two kids inbetween but back on it again. Shocking looking back in time..


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

Smitch said:


> What motivates you guys though?
> 
> I'll be totally honest, the last couple of years at work have been great for me and I've earned more money than I could ever have imagined in the same job, something just clicked and off i went. Since that happened gym has taken a massive back seat, I've just not been that fussed as I've had success in my work and that has satisfied me.
> 
> Now this isn't a dig but with some of you do you use gym as something that you know you can be successful at and use it to gain respect and fulfilment that way as it's maybe lacking in other areas of your life that you can't control as much?


 I see where you coming from, 2016 I had a very successful workwise year and basically dropped the gym and went out of shape, but then I decided that rich or not rich successful or not, I still wanna look hench, so I been battling since new year and now I'm getting closer at where I was back at the end of 2015..

Sometimes money and success can distract you from the gym, but in my case, I wouldn't say that I'm compensating for something else, I just wanna look very good so bad!


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

92kg > 120kg

couple gam shots


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

20 years old 55ish kg just started training

















Not lean but decent 90kg bodyweight at only 5ft5 and some good strength gains I'm 27 now


----------



## Eddias (Dec 21, 2015)

Sept 2015 to March 2016


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

DTA said:


> You lyin motha fuka


 I don't as I was quite young and I'm 40 now. Recent years has been backwards as not trained except for last year for 16 weeks or whatever it was.

I finish college in a few weeks so may post progress pics once I start.


----------



## shauny13 (Sep 24, 2012)

My weight loss. 16st. 4lb on left. 13st. 9lb currently on right.


----------



## Mully (Jul 1, 2016)

shauny13 said:


> My weight loss. 16st. 4lb on left. 13st. 9lb currently on right.
> 
> View attachment 143920


 I see no difference


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

Mully said:


> I see no difference


 Look again


----------



## Mully (Jul 1, 2016)

MR RIGSBY said:


> Look again


 i see now, hairier


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

Mully said:


> i see now, hairier


 True, but the lad has clearly lost weight


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

After 6 months or so training natty:










And after 8/9 years training with gear:


----------



## RexEverthing (Apr 4, 2014)

@Sparkey fvcking unreal work mate. The death mask is real!

Did you diet the entire two year period? What was your training / nutrition / gear use like throughout?


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

RexEverthing said:


> @Sparkey fvcking unreal work mate. The death mask is real!
> 
> Did you diet the entire two year period? What was your training / nutrition / gear use like throughout?


 Cut right down to about 10% then lean bulked.

Training wise, I've tried just about everything and what works for me is 4 days then 1 day off.

Gear use, couldn't even start to remember but worked out to around £2k worth just in 2016.


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Sparkey said:


> Cut right down to about 10% then lean bulked.
> 
> Training wise, I've tried just about everything and what works for me is 4 days then 1 day off.
> 
> Gear use, couldn't even start to remember but worked out to around £2k worth just in 2016.


 2 grand in gear wtf you must be smashing it


----------



## TinTin10 (Nov 22, 2016)

anabolik said:


> View attachment 143929


 Back is.....loyal


----------



## RexEverthing (Apr 4, 2014)

Sparkey said:


> Cut right down to about 10% then lean bulked.
> 
> Training wise, I've tried just about everything and what works for me is 4 days then 1 day off.
> 
> Gear use, couldn't even start to remember but worked out to around £2k worth just in 2016.


 What kinda 4 day split do you do mate?


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

RexEverthing said:


> What kinda 4 day split do you do mate?


 Chest/tri's

Back/bi's

Shoulders/abs

Legs/abs

Day off - then repeat.

52mins cardio a day (at the moment) or 6 hours a week.

*Current AAS use:*

250 Test E (125 x 2 wk)

Mast E 500 wk

Primo D 400 wk

Var 50mg day

Starting in 9 days 50mcg winny and 50mcg Proviron ed.

*A.i*

Letro 0.33mg e3d.

Nolva 10mg ed.

(gyno prone).

*For fat loss.*

Clen 160mcg day.

T3 75mcg day.

yohimbine 40mg day (taken am then fast till 10:30am).

2 x 200mg caffeine day.

*Liver/kidney support*

TUDCA 500mg day.

N.A.C 600MG x 2 day.

*Supps E.D*

2g Vit C.

3g Omega 3.

(Omega 3's will go up to 8g - 10g a day on winny for the joint pain).

Like to get the EPA & DHA from Omega 3 up to around a gram to a gram and a half.

1g Omega 6.

2 x Multivit

2 x Vit D & Calcium 400iu.

1 X 75mg Aspirin (before bed).

4 x 500mg Creatine ethyl ester (pre workout).

*Tanning*

500mcg MT2 e3d. (upped this to a gram from today 21/07/17).

*Water*

5 litres day.

Think that's it lol :stuart:


----------



## Devil (May 31, 2016)

Smitch said:


> What motivates you guys though?
> 
> I'll be totally honest, the last couple of years at work have been great for me and I've earned more money than I could ever have imagined in the same job, something just clicked and off i went. Since that happened gym has taken a massive back seat, I've just not been that fussed as I've had success in my work and that has satisfied me.
> 
> Now this isn't a dig but with some of you do you use gym as something that you know you can be successful at and use it to gain respect and fulfilment that way as it's maybe lacking in other areas of your life that you can't control as much?


 Nah, from my point of view, if you've no time to be successful in the gym and enjoy life (your hobbies - which the gym is one of my main), then no matter how much money you're making, you're not being "successful" in all other aspects/areas.

to me a successful life is a balanced life, not necerssarily a rich monetary one.

i could give up all my hobbies and spare time and gym and probably double what I earn, but I'd much rather be comfortable (as in I don't have any money worries per say, can still afford good food, treats and a holiday or two a year) and have those things, then rich ("successful in some people's eyes") and not have them.

i also despise stress and really work hard to avoid it in my life for so many reasons and find a balanced life much better for this then a rich one.


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

2005 - Circa 21 stone










2008 - Circa 16 stone










2016 - 13.5 stone










Sitting just under 14 stone at the minute, looking to get back to the above condition in the next couple of months


----------



## TIE (Aug 16, 2016)

ancient_loyal said:


> 2005 - Circa 21 stone
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Wow. Well done. That's a seriously impressive 8 stone transformation. :thumbup1:


----------



## shauny13 (Sep 24, 2012)

MR RIGSBY said:


> True, but the lad has clearly lost weight


 Thanks for the kind comments, especially the "lad" bit. I'm gonna be 50 in a few months. :thumb


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

sen said:


> Jesus wept. Shredded out your mind on 2nd row of pics!
> 
> Is it me or does anyone else think white people look miles more grainy pre tan?
> 
> You see the pro bodybuilders looking like sand before they tan then look kinda smooth once tanned.


 Haha, and at the time, I didn't think I was that lean! Yep agree, always at some point during the week before, I looked better, but did differ too between start of and later in the week. Hey ho!


----------



## babyarm (Sep 4, 2013)

Sparkey said:


> Chest/tri's
> 
> Back/bi's
> 
> ...


 Do you take your yohimbine all at once?


----------



## Henda929 (Oct 21, 2016)

Don't have many photos from younger days, I'm on the left on this photo, drunk at a mates birthday complete with disgusting cold sore and was still in work clothes and boots looking like an absolute idiot haha

View attachment IMG_1323.PNG


was always skinny so goal was to get bigger and stronger don't really care about being lean

View attachment IMG_1465.PNG
View attachment IMG_1473.JPG
View attachment IMG_1169.PNG


----------



## CG88 (Jun 4, 2015)

View attachment IMG_5522.JPG


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

babyarm said:


> Do you take your yohimbine all at once?


 yes, first thing, have it at the side of the bed.

Middle of the night when I get up to use bathroom I do the T3, then upon waking 4 x 10mg Yohimbine and 3 200mg caffiene tabs.

Get weighed, downstairs and make a large Espresso, take 160mcg Clen, and 2g vit C.

That's it, go do fasted cardio and then first thing to eat/drink is a protein shake and 15g peanut butter at 10:30am.


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

Sparkey said:


> yes, first thing, have it at the side of the bed.
> 
> Middle of the night when I get up to use bathroom I do the T3, then upon waking 4 x 10mg Yohimbine and 3 200mg caffiene tabs.
> 
> ...


 Did you build up to 40mg or think that's the dose you need? How long do you run it for


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

Tricky said:


> Did you build up to 40mg or think that's the dose you need? How long do you run it for


 Dose for me is about 17-18 mg but me being me doubled it lol.

I will have run it for 8 weeks when I finish.

https://bodymaxing.com/2017/06/21/yohimbine-fat-loss-protocol/


----------



## danb900 (Dec 25, 2016)

1 year apart and hardest work I've ever done. 4 stone different and 40 inch waist to 32.


----------



## danb900 (Dec 25, 2016)

And now 5 weeks diet break and 2 holidays. Started cutting again to drop bf as low as I can for a few months.


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

danb900 said:


> And now 5 weeks diet break and 2 holidays. Started cutting again to drop bf as low as I can for a few months.
> 
> View attachment 144049


 God you have huge feet !

Seriously though , great job !


----------



## danb900 (Dec 25, 2016)

anna1 said:


> God you have huge feet !
> 
> Seriously though , great job !


   must be the angle they're only size 10 lol. But thanks :thumb


----------



## Irish11 (Aug 6, 2017)

DLTBB said:


> I reckon I was about 20 years old here, definitely over 18 and under 21 anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Amazing progress! One can only be jealous of that physique.


----------



## IIFYM_ALEX (May 20, 2016)

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://instagram.com/p/BVAqygeBphz/


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

IIFYM_ALEX said:


> https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://instagram.com/p/BVAqygeBphz/


 seems like you swapped birds for man bags


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

Heavyassweights said:


> seems like you swapped birds for man bags


 I bet she's still bigger than him today.....so much for creatine?


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/profile/51179-natty-steveo/?tab=field_core_pfield_15


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Natty Steve'o said:


> https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/profile/51179-natty-steveo/?tab=field_core_pfield_15


 Am I missing something?


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Am I missing something?


 Probably ..... :lol:

In pic 1 I was 17 st 10lb after a long layoff due to injury (broken leg, dislocated ankle, followed by an umbilical hernia). In the last pic shown I was 16 st 7 after about 2 years back chucking the steel about.

And I thought I was doing ok for a natty LOL ....

I'm currently sitting at 16 st dead. I will update my page further when I take some additional pics...

Edit for @BLUE(UK)


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Natty Steve'o said:


> https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/profile/51179-natty-steveo/?tab=field_core_pfield_15


 You win the fatty competition :whistling:


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Frandeman said:


> You win the fatty competition :whistling:


 Why thankyou kind sir, fat people still have feelings you know 

I blame all dem pies.... :lol:


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Natty Steve'o said:


> Probably ..... :lol:
> 
> In pic 1 I was 17 st 10lb after a long layoff due to injury (broken leg, dislocated ankle, followed by an umbilical hernia). In the last pic shown I was 16 st 7 after about 2 years back chucking the steel about.
> 
> ...


 yawwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwn


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

Seriously @Natty Steve'o I would like to see what you looked like on a proper cut.

Have you ever done this? to like 8% BF?

Maybe 2018 is the year?

The only downside is the psychological one of losing physical size (looking smaller clothed).

Theoretically, I would estimate for you to get to a competitive stage weight of around 7% BF you would need to be somewhere in the low 13stones, even dipping into the 12's.

I myself a couple of weeks ago showed 16st 5lbs on the scales and in Aug of this year on the last day of my cut,I was 12st 8lbs and would have looked more shredded at 12st.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Natty Steve'o said:


> Probably ..... :lol:
> 
> In pic 1 I was 17 st 10lb after a long layoff due to injury (broken leg, dislocated ankle, followed by an umbilical hernia). In the last pic shown I was 16 st 7 after about 2 years back chucking the steel about.
> 
> ...


 I've just had another look(the mention didn't alert me, maybe cos it was an edit?). Well done on the weight loss, especially more so if you're holding onto strength.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Sparkey said:


> Seriously @Natty Steve'o I would like to see what you looked like on a proper cut.
> 
> Have you ever done this? to like 8% BF?
> 
> ...


 Funnily enough I was just talking to someone who competes in my gym the other week about me competing in a natty show in 18. It is something I have been considering for a while now but never really had the bottle to take the plunge and see it through.


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

Natty Steve'o said:


> Funnily enough I was just talking to someone who competes in my gym the other week about me competing in a natty show in 18. It is something I have been considering for a while now but never really had the bottle to take the plunge and see it through.


 I'd say go for it, however cutting naturally to low BF comes with certain complications.

Losing the first initial weight/BF comes quite easily but eventually slows up.

The last few weeks are incredibly hard.

The thing to remember is that when cutting naturally your test levels will plummet and can take quite a long time to recover (especially if your over 40) and in some cases may not recover at all.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Sparkey said:


> I'd say go for it, however cutting naturally to low BF comes with certain complications.
> 
> Losing the first initial weight/BF comes quite easily but eventually slows up.
> 
> ...


 I'll be giving it a miss then. I'm all about being healthy, especially at my age. I'm in no real need for a plastic trophy.


----------



## ausmaz (Jul 14, 2014)

Good work @Natty Steve'o :thumb


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

ausmaz said:


> Good work @Natty Steve'o :thumb


 Thanks a lot mate, Not quite where I want to be yet but slowly getting there. Appreciate the positive comment. :thumbup1:


----------



## Devil (May 31, 2016)

C


----------



## Jack of blades (Apr 2, 2017)

Sparkey said:


> Seriously @Natty Steve'o I would like to see what you looked like on a proper cut.
> 
> Have you ever done this? to like 8% BF?
> 
> ...


 I wouldn't even advice someone that wants mass that doesn't take steroids to be %8 body fat because you'll turn into a complete thin stick. Completely different game


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Natty Steve'o said:


> Funnily enough I was just talking to someone who competes in my gym the other week about me competing in a natty show in 18. It is something I have been considering for a while now but never really had the bottle to take the plunge and see it through.


 Dont have to do that ! I think you look nice and freaky the way you are now for what its worth

x


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

First pic and cycle starting back after a couple years off, current second pic about 5 years difference.









In between .
















Legs few months back.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Natty Steve'o said:


> Why thankyou kind sir, fat people still have feelings you know
> 
> I blame all dem pies.... :lol:


 "Took the words right outta my mouth, welll it must have been while you were ki....ummm...urrrrr....cough.....errrr.......ahem....... :lol: :lol: .......luv that song though...

sitsquietlywaitingforavalancheofmeantostart....lol......


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Dead lee said:


> View attachment 147193


 Flippin 'eck...that teardrop envy......


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Flubs said:


> "Took the words right outta my mouth, welll it must have been while you were ki....ummm...urrrrr....cough.....errrr.......ahem....... :lol: :lol: .......luv that song though...
> 
> sitsquietlywaitingforavalancheofmeantostart....lol......


 Thats meatloaf not pies :thumb


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Natty Steve'o said:


> Thats meatloaf not pies :thumb


 Brilliant... made me larrrff
View attachment 134539


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Flubs said:


> Brilliant... made me larrrff
> View attachment 134539


 I do like a bit of meatloaf


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

No sooner said than done my friend.....hurrr hurrrr....






View attachment IMG_0300.JPG


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

Flubs said:


> Flippin 'eck...that teardrop envy......


 Thanks, iv been trying to work on them more directly this year with lower squats.


----------

